# Fun Fishin'



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Since I've elected not to fish competetively this season I'll have the chance to fish just for plain ol' fun! It's been quite a while since I was able to just kick back and fish for whatever happened to trip my trigger that day. I plan on going after panfish, Carp, Catfish, Crappies, Bass, and, of course, 'Eyes. Every season I have to say no to many customers who want to go out and learn more about spoons, bladebaits and leadcore. This season I'll be able to go out with anyone who wants to check out these methods more thoroughly. Since the shop is busiest on weekends my trips will have to be during the week, with Thursday being the day that we have the fewest deliveries, so the best for me. If anyone is interested in setting up a trip, please e-mail, message, or call. If needed, I can also provide any verbal abuse necessary to make you feel as if you're with your regular fishing partner, lol.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just so happens that i am free most any weekday.
any time you're free.i promise to treat you like my regular fishing partner,and treat you to an equal amount of verbal abuse    
your water or mine,any fish,anytime.
have boat will travel


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

It's amazing how tournys can take some of the fun out fishing. That's why I reserve Sunday afternoons to take my boys fishing.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, ncraft150, So true. I really enjoy the competition but I miss just sitting out there, relaxed, with nothin' to do but haver fun: No pressure.
Rick, You know I'd love to get out with you. Pick a weekday in mid to late June and we'll hit Seneca for 'Eyes & Stripers. I gotta see you tangle with one of those 40 inch linesiders. I'll bring a camera for sure!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

holy moly..did you say carp in that post?? if so, you know i would love to fish with you..  heck, i'll even bring the baits and chum..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you got a date.how about you plan a day on hoover with me between now and then.eyes or crappies in late april/early may.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sure old "Team Corey and Lew" will reunite soon for some good old fun fishin"!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Amen Lew. AK, yeah I said Carp. They have a bad rap but ya gotta admit that they
get your heart beatin' Their average size and power make them one of the most fun to target. I spent a lot of nights as a youngster sittin' on the bank fishin' for them and I miss that in the same way I miss bobber watchin' for Crappies or walkin' the creeks for Smallies. Rick, I'll see if I can get down to Hoover. I'd like that! I've only fished it that once but I was impressed.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

why the decision of no competition? i like to fish with u once or twice between may8 and may20 at tappen lake if ur not busy ill pm u a little closer to may thanks again




bob


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

..that was some pretty good carp fishing at Tappan I had during last years event...
I can't wait to go again and this time stop in your shop too... 
SORRY I did not last year...


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll look forward to seeing you atrkyhntr. EYE MISOR, Darlene's health is bad and I just can't rationalize leaving here here to work the shop while I'm off at tourneys for days at a time, especially on weekends. I'm ready for a Tappan trip with you in May.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

hey jim,
its me capt. brian selai, i met you this winter , i am the new guy in harrison county, maybe we can hook this year on the local lakes, and i will take you on my tub on lake erie or ontario in august..


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds good to me Brian!


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Jim, can you fit me in for a day on Piedmont? I can go any time you want as long as i know in advance. I love Piedmont but only fish it once every 3 or 4 years. I'll trade you for a Tusc. River float whenever you want to do it. I quit fishing tournaments in 1990 when I returned to Ohio. I was pretty successful when I fished them but quitting was the best thing I ever did. I really enjoy hitting the small rivers and streams and being free to fish where and when I want. Good luck and enjoy a relaxing day of fishing.
You should enter one of Brians 4 hour river bank tournaments and weigh in some fish. I felt embarassed being the only one bringing in fish. After a while they start thinking your cheating because they're not catching any. I offered to take anybody with me who wanted to go, a couple of guys went with me and seen the light. Once the weigh ins get around 10 lb, I'm going to start fishing them again.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds good. We'll plan a trip.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

i know what u mean family always comes first,looking foward to our trip in may


----------

